# how and where to connect a Amp Meter



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

i need help on how/where to connect the wires for a Amp Meter?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

The amp meter has to be connected in series with the circuit you want an amp reading from.


----------



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

so if i wanted to see the charge/discharge of the battery, i would connect directly to the +/- posts on the battery?


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

No, that would be connecting in parallel. To connect in series you would need to put the meter between the + terminal and the + cable or the - terminal and the - cable.


----------

